# Nationalpark Eifel - NEIN DANKE!!



## pitscho (14. April 2005)

Hallo,
ich komme gerade von einer Versammlung über das Wegekonzept im Nationalpark Eifel. Nach einem Vorschlag des Eifelvereins wird zur Zeit über die künftigen Wege im Nationalpark diskutiert. So wie es aussieht wird sich das Radfahren (nicht Moutainbiken!!) nur noch auf einige wenige Wege wie z.B. den Seerandweg begrenzen. Auf meine Frage an den Vorsitzenden des Nationalparks, ob auch alle vom Eifelverein vorgeschlagenen Wege mit dem MTB befahren werden dürften, bekam ich als Antwort ein klares NEIN    . MTBer seien im Nationalpark nicht erwünscht! Radwandertouren würden ausgearbeitet, aber abseits dieser Rad-Autobahnen würde das Fahren verboten. Leicht geschockt von dieser Aussage würde ich mal gerne deine/eure Meinung dazu wissen.


----------



## Pepin (14. April 2005)

ist die eifel des eifelvereins eigentum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (14. April 2005)

Ups...hat sich überschnitten...
Hatte Deinen Eintrag in meinem Gästebuch bereits hier veröffentlicht...war ja auch der passende Thread...
Also kurz und knapp...ich hab die Diskussionen allmählich satt...ich fahre einfach; nehme Rücksicht und gut ist.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## pitscho (14. April 2005)

Der Eifelverein mit ein paar tausend Mitgliedern hat ein Wegekonzept erarbeitet. Dieses weist 70 Wege aus wovon aber mit Sicherheit noch einige gestrichen werden. Dem Eifelverein kann man dabei noch nicht mal einen Vorwurf machen, außer dass sie sich im Vorfeld haben vor den Karren spannen lassen. In Zwischenzeit sehen die auch glaube ich ihre Felle schwimmen gehen. Das Konzept mit einer Karte ist unter www.nationalpark-eifel.de einzusehen. Aber wie gesagt: wenn erst mal die Biologischen Stationen und der Förderverein und und und ihren Senf dazu gegeben haben wird nur noch ein Bruchteil des (noch halbwegs erträglichen) Vorschlages des Eifelvereins bestehen bleiben. Und nochmals Zitat Vorsitzender Herr Walter: Mountainbiker als Sportler sind im Nationalpark NICHT erwünscht!!!
Und noch zu Ralph: Ich auch!!!!!


----------



## juchhu (14. April 2005)

Tach zusammen,

ich will Euch ja keine Angst machen, aber diese Entwicklung kenne ich schon von der Wahner Heide. Hochtrabende Freizeitpläne mit innovativem Wegekonzept für alle Nutzer (Wander, Radwanderer, MTB-ler und Reiter) waren das Planungsziel.

Ende vom Lied: Drastischer Rückbau der nutzbaren Wege, Flächen umfassende eingezäunt für den Weidebetrieb (Ostheide). Nur noch breite Wege mit entsprechenden Pfählen mit roter Markierung dürfen betreten werden. Der Rest unterliegt einem absoluten Nutzungsverbot.

VG Martin


----------



## rpo35 (14. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...Der Rest unterliegt einem absoluten Nutzungsverbot.
> 
> VG Martin


Und haltet ihr euch daran ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## pitscho (14. April 2005)

Ich denke nicht das dies das Thema ist. Die schönsten Pfade werden zuwachsen. Vorne und hinten ein Baum umgelegt und wenn da ein paar Wochen keiner geht und fährt ist der Weg für immer weg. Die Wege die offiziell frei sind werden total überlaufen und außerdem langweilig sein. Und wenn man z.B. in Schmidt; Heimbach oder dem Rurtal wohnt, ist man ja schon fast vom Nationalpark eingeschlossen.


----------



## juchhu (15. April 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Und haltet ihr euch daran ?
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


 
An den bekannten/erlaubten Parkplätzen hält sich die Mehrheit an das Verbot, allerdings laufen an den Wochenende in den genutzten Gebiete eine 'Vielzahl' von 'Landschaftswächtern' rum.

Ich kannte die Heide schon, als die Belgier dort noch Übungen veranstalteten. Ich bin alle Wege mit meinem Hund gegangen und gefahren. In fünf Jahren bin ich nur einmal von dem Förster zu Recht angesprochen werden, als ich meinen Hund während der Brutzeit an einen gesperrten Weiher habe trinken lassen. Bis auf eine Aufklärung und freundliche Ermahung wurde es auf sich belassen.

Wie die Landschaftswächter heute bei einer Verfehlung reagieren, weiß ich nicht. Aber in den abgelegeneren Gebieten kann man in der Woche durchaus Stunden lang rumfahren/-gehen, ohne irgendeine Menschenseele zu treffen.

VG Martin


----------



## Pepin (15. April 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ups...hat sich überschnitten...
> Hatte Deinen Eintrag in meinem Gästebuch bereits hier veröffentlicht...war ja auch der passende Thread...
> Also kurz und knapp...ich hab die Diskussionen allmählich satt...ich fahre einfach; nehme Rücksicht und gut ist.
> 
> ...



so sehe ich das auch, kann dir da nur zustimmen.


----------



## juchhu (15. April 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> so sehe ich das auch, kann dir da nur zustimmen.


 
Nur sollte man sich darüber klar sein, was auf einen zu kommen kann. Beispiel Grube Cox in der Hardt (meine Vor-der-Haustür-'Spielwiese'):

Es ist ausgewiesenes Naturschutzgebiet mit Hinweis- und Gebots- bzw. Verbotsschildern. Seit letztem Jahr wurden auf hier Bereiche für den öffentlichen Zugang mit massiven Sperrgattern abgeriegelt, darüberhinaus wurde das gleiche Wegmarkierungssystem wie in der Wahner Heide aufgestellt. Das Befahren der Grube Cox mit Fahrrädern ist bei Androhung von einer max. Strafe von 100.000,00   verboten. Ich weiß nicht, wie die regelmäßig patroullierenden Ordnungsamtkontrolleure auf Bike reagieren, die auf dem markierten Wanderweg durch die Grube Cox fahren?

Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht.

VG Martin

PS: Vergleiche Rote Zonenmarkierung mit absolutem Betretungsverbot in der Wahner Heide.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (15. April 2005)

Sorry aber dazu fällt mir nur ein    .
Es geht auch anders. Hier  und hier 
Diese Regionen und auch andere haben den Zahn der Zeit erkannt. 
Ansonsten halte ich es wie rpo   Ich bin mit Sicherheit kein Rowdy, aber diese ganzen Diskussionen, Regeln usw. gehen mir mittlerweile am Ars...... vorbei    Ich genieße die Landschaft, die Natur und liebe meine Sport. Und ob es manchen paßt oder nicht ist mir mittlerweile völlig egal. Es geht hier doch nur  um Lobby und Machtdurchsetzung. Die eigentlichen Interessen aller Naturfreunde wird hier überhaupt nicht beachtet.   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeJott (16. April 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry aber dazu fällt mir nur ein    .
> Ich bin mit Sicherheit kein Rowdy, aber diese ganzen Diskussionen, Regeln usw. gehen mir mittlerweile am Ars...... vorbei    Ich genieße die Landschaft, die Natur und liebe meine Sport. Und ob es manchen paßt oder nicht ist mir mittlerweile völlig egal. Es geht hier doch nur  um Lobby und Machtdurchsetzung. Die eigentlichen Interessen aller Naturfreunde wird hier überhaupt nicht beachtet.



Hi,

Ich kann mich rpo und spitfire4 nur anschließen. In den vergangenen 10 Jahren hatte ich beim biken niemals Probleme mit irgendwelchen Offiziellen oder solchen, die sich dafür halten. 
Ich denke, die Hauptsache ist vorallem gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme und Akzeptanz. Das heisst für mich wenn ich auf ein eventuelles Fehlverhalten angesprochen werde, offen, sachlich und verständnissvoll reagieren. Was ich tatsächlich denke , geht doch erst mal nur mich etwas an.   

Gerd


----------



## pillehille (16. April 2005)

hi
100.000 strafe; wer hat das gestez den Verabschiedet;

naja, wenn man so nen "Hüter" oder nen anderen förster sieht kann man ja einfach umdrehen und weiterfahren
ich galube mit dem bike is man schneller als mit dem Wanderstock,

aber die leute vom Nationalparkeifel haben auch nen schaden; warum macht man denn nicht einfach ein paar mehr Wege für MTB auf, dann könnte man wenigsten die biker kontrollieren und würde auch etwas für die restaurants tun, aber tourismus wollen die ja wahrscheinlich net!!

cya

PS: mit dem Wegfahren würde ich lassen wenn der Wald cherrif nen jagthund dabei hat; die sind nämlcih schnell( spreche nicht aus erfahrung)


----------



## Kimmi J. (16. April 2005)

@all
Diese ganze Schwachsinn ist einfach nur typisch deutsch, wir reglementieren uns in diesem unserem Lande zu Tode.Viel wichtiger als alle Reglementierung ist das Bewußtsein für die Natur zu fördern, das passiert meiner Meinung nach kaum. Ich werde weiterhin meine Runden drehen, mich rücksichtsvoll der Natur und anderen Naturbesuchern gegenüber verhalten, wie ich das schon immer getan habe. Für mich stellt sich immer die Frage,was schlimmer ist, eine Horde Biker im Wald oder Politiker und Lobbyisten in PS-starken Autos, die von Veranstaltung zu Veranstaltung touren, um der Natur Gutes zu tun. Würden unter den Eifelwäldern Bodenschätze liegen, mit denen Milliarden verdient werden könnten...die selben Leute würden ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken die Eifel plattmachen.
Grüsse
Jörg


----------



## checkb (16. April 2005)

Hauptsache die Holzfällmaschinen mit Ihren Waldbodenfreundlichen Walzen kommen durch und hegen und pflegen den Wald.   Es wird immer bekloppter in Deutschland.


----------



## Handlampe (16. April 2005)

Kimmi J. schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> Diese ganze Schwachsinn ist einfach nur typisch deutsch, wir reglementieren uns in diesem unserem Lande zu Tode.Viel wichtiger als alle Reglementierung ist das Bewußtsein für die Natur zu fördern, das passiert meiner Meinung nach kaum. Ich werde weiterhin meine Runden drehen, mich rücksichtsvoll der Natur und anderen Naturbesuchern gegenüber verhalten, wie ich das schon immer getan habe. Für mich stellt sich immer die Frage,was schlimmer ist, eine Horde Biker im Wald oder Politiker und Lobbyisten in PS-starken Autos, die von Veranstaltung zu Veranstaltung touren, um der Natur Gutes zu tun. Würden unter den Eifelwäldern Bodenschätze liegen, mit denen Milliarden verdient werden könnten...die selben Leute würden ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken die Eifel plattmachen.
> Grüsse
> Jörg



Weise Worte gelassen ausgesprochen   

Genau mein Reden....


----------



## rpo35 (16. April 2005)

Kimmi J. schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> Diese ganze Schwachsinn ist einfach nur typisch deutsch, wir reglementieren uns in diesem unserem Lande zu Tode.Viel wichtiger als alle Reglementierung ist das Bewußtsein für die Natur zu fördern, das passiert meiner Meinung nach kaum. Ich werde weiterhin meine Runden drehen, mich rücksichtsvoll der Natur und anderen Naturbesuchern gegenüber verhalten, wie ich das schon immer getan habe. Für mich stellt sich immer die Frage,was schlimmer ist, eine Horde Biker im Wald oder Politiker und Lobbyisten in PS-starken Autos, die von Veranstaltung zu Veranstaltung touren, um der Natur Gutes zu tun. Würden unter den Eifelwäldern Bodenschätze liegen, mit denen Milliarden verdient werden könnten...die selben Leute würden ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken die Eifel plattmachen.
> Grüsse
> Jörg


Das drucke ich mir aus und nehme es immer mit. Wenn mich jemand anpupsen will, drücke ich ihm den Wisch in die Hand und fahre weiter...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (16. April 2005)

Kimmi J. schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> Diese ganze Schwachsinn ist einfach nur typisch deutsch, wir reglementieren uns in diesem unserem Lande zu Tode.Viel wichtiger als alle Reglementierung ist das Bewußtsein für die Natur zu fördern, das passiert meiner Meinung nach kaum. Ich werde weiterhin meine Runden drehen, mich rücksichtsvoll der Natur und anderen Naturbesuchern gegenüber verhalten, wie ich das schon immer getan habe. Für mich stellt sich immer die Frage,was schlimmer ist, eine Horde Biker im Wald oder Politiker und Lobbyisten in PS-starken Autos, die von Veranstaltung zu Veranstaltung touren, um der Natur Gutes zu tun. Würden unter den Eifelwäldern Bodenschätze liegen, mit denen Milliarden verdient werden könnten...die selben Leute würden ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken die Eifel plattmachen.
> Grüsse
> Jörg



Unterschreib  

Aber Vorsicht, nicht weitersagen, ich meine irgendwo gesehen zu haben, das man in einem Eifelflüsschen wirklich nach Gold schürfen kann. Und die Halden in Stolberg und Namen wie Bleibuer kommen nicht vom Blümchen pflücken, oh shit, auch verboten.   

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## pillehille (17. April 2005)

Kimmi J. schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> Diese ganze Schwachsinn ist einfach nur typisch deutsch, wir reglementieren uns in diesem unserem Lande zu Tode.Viel wichtiger als alle Reglementierung ist das Bewußtsein für die Natur zu fördern, das passiert meiner Meinung nach kaum. Ich werde weiterhin meine Runden drehen, mich rücksichtsvoll der Natur und anderen Naturbesuchern gegenüber verhalten, wie ich das schon immer getan habe. Für mich stellt sich immer die Frage,was schlimmer ist, eine Horde Biker im Wald oder Politiker und Lobbyisten in PS-starken Autos, die von Veranstaltung zu Veranstaltung touren, um der Natur Gutes zu tun. Würden unter den Eifelwäldern Bodenschätze liegen, mit denen Milliarden verdient werden könnten...die selben Leute würden ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken die Eifel plattmachen.
> Grüsse
> Jörg



Hey das ist echt voll die coole sichtweise; könntest du ja mal dem Eifelverein schicken! 
Aber ne besser doch nicht, so wie die drauf sind machen die dann auch die Straßen noch zu und lassen nur noch elektoautos zu 

ich mein wir haben doch net so große hinterreifen wie crossmaschienen mit denen wir den Wald bearbeiten,
das mit den Holzfällermaschienen ist auch gut! ich denke das ein baum der aus dem WAld gezogen wird, macht mehr kaputt als 100 MTBer

vor der Gründung des NAtionalparks war es doch, ausgenommen ein paar ökos, sowieso den meißten Menschen egal ob man da jetzt durch unterholz fährt, jetzt darf man sogar net mehr irgendwo am See oder auf der kleinen Insel im Rursee zelten. Man kann den leuten die die Umwelt verpesten ja ein Verbot aussprechen aber ich zähle mich zu den Menschen die Zelten und ihr ganzes zeug dann wieder mit nach hause nehmen.

cya

PS: wer wegen den bestimmungen nicht mehr fährt der liebt sein bike nicht


----------



## Kimmi J. (17. April 2005)

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag:
Als vor einigen Jahren die Nideggenerkletterfelsen gesperrt wurden, weil die Möglichkeit bestand, das irgendwo ein seltenes Vogelpaar brüten könnte, schlugen die Emotionen ebenfalls sehr hoch. Die Fraktion der Kletterer sah sich um ihr Sportgebiet gebracht, die Fraktion der Gastwirte um ihre Gäste und die Naturschutzfraktion sah sich voll im Recht. Ich erinnere mich, das diese Auseinandersetzungen schließlich in persönlichen Beleidigungen und Bedrohungen endeten. Status heute ist, das alle ihren Standpunkt überdacht, ihre Forderungen zurückgeschraubt haben und es ein Miteinander von Sport,Tourismus und Naturschutz gibt. Auf das Problem "Nationalpark Eifel" bezogen werden sich Maximalforderungen, egal von welcher Seite, langfristig nicht durchsetzen.
Also, weitermachen wie bisher, den Ball flachhalten, seine Vorstellungen artikulieren und manche Leute und Aussagen einfach ignorieren.Und ganz wichtig, sich nicht provozieren lassen. Meine Erfahrung mit Politikern und ihren Bütteln ist, alle, egal welcher Farbe sie angehören, handeln nach dem Adenauer'chen Prinzip: *"Was interressiert mich das Geschwätz von gestern"*,wenn sie morgen einen Vorteil sehen.
RIDE ON
Grüsse
Jörg


----------



## athohop (17. April 2005)

Kimmi J. schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> Diese ganze Schwachsinn ist einfach nur typisch deutsch, wir reglementieren uns in diesem unserem Lande zu Tode.Viel wichtiger als alle Reglementierung ist das Bewußtsein für die Natur zu fördern .......
> 
> Naja, mir wurde auch schon einmal eine bewußtseinbildende Maßnahme eines offiziellen Naturschützers zuteil, nachdem wir uns ( Sonntagsnachmittagsradtourchen mit Frau und Sohn in der Wahner Heide) einmal 5 Meter
> ...


----------



## pillehille (18. April 2005)

HI
wenn du jetzt schon von panzers sprichst kommt mir ne frage hoch;

Weiß einer ob Vogelsang auch nach dem belgischen truppenabzug wieder aufgemacht wird zum biken? So von der STraße sieht das gelände ja gut aus;
oder gehört das auch zu EIfelverein-belastetem-Gebiet? 

cya Philipp


----------



## Blureye (18. April 2005)

Hi
Ich bin MTbler im Wurmtal in Herzogenrath, Alpinist und Kletterer und immer kommt dieser "SCHEIß" (Oh sorry ist mir nur rausgerutscht) Naturschutz oder auch NABU genannt die sind ja allgemein der Auffassung (auf jeden Fall die Nabu und Ag Wurmtal) dass die Natur nur für die NAtur da ist und der Mensch bis auf sie sich auflösen sollte.
Sind wir nicht selber Natur?
Vielleicht wäre ja ein Kompromiss sinvoll aber wenn die nicht wollen dann geh ich auf die Barikaden und vielleicht übersehe ich ja zufälligerweise 360 Tage im Jahr die Verbotsschilder.   UUUPPPPS   Sorry hab ich niocht gewusst klar fahr sofort zurück und fahr nie wieder mit dem MTB durch den Wald LOL      


www.bike-welt.de.vu


----------



## pitscho (19. April 2005)

> Weiß einer ob Vogelsang auch nach dem belgischen truppenabzug wieder aufgemacht wird zum biken? So von der STraße sieht das gelände ja gut aus;


Im ganzen Gebiet "Vogelsang" sollen drei oder vier Wege neu ausgewiesen werden, die aber bestimmt nicht für MTBs frei gegeben werden. Mit einziger Aussnahme vermutlich der Seerandweg von Gemünd zum Urftsee, der aber zur Zeit ja auch schon frei ist. Schaut einfrach mal hier nachhttp://
www.nationalpark-eifel.de/data/aktuelles/Karte_Wegevorschlag_1111565320.pdf
Das ist zwar nur ein Vorschlag, aber meiner Meinung nach, das äußerste der Gefühle.
Und nochmals:*Das Problem sehe ich nicht im Erwischt werden, die Wege werden weg gemacht!!*


----------



## schroeti (19. April 2005)

Ich versteh die Welt langsam nicht mehr. Haben die Grünen im Lande wirklich so viel Macht oder einfach nur bessere Anwälte?? OK, die Hälfte von dieser Klientel der heute führenden Politiker hat früher RAF-Terroristen verteidigt oder selber Steine auf Polizisten geworfen. Da darf man heute ruhig Steine oder Stöcke auf Biker werfen, ohne hinterher belangt zu werden oder andersrum diese einfach vor's Gericht zerren. Dass Unsummen an Strafen zusammen kommen können, steht außer Zweifel, aber 100.000  Strafe halte ich dann doch eher für ein Gerücht. Es sei denn, Du legst nen Baum flach, der dann wiederrum ne Hütte plättet, in der ein Paar gerade beim Vögeln aaäähhh Vogelbeobachten ist und sich verletzt. 

Der Hinweis auf die Panzer ist gut, der legitimiert fast schon regelwidriges Befahren der Wege. Was soll denn bitte ein Richter da beurteilen?? Die Reifenspuren, die Ihr hinterlassen habt oder evtl. ein umgeknickter Grashalm? Der bloße Hinweis auf in der Nähe fahrende 60 to. schwere Leos dürfte selbst ihm die Schamesröte in die Birne schießen lassen.

Man, hab irgendwie keinen Bock mehr auf dieses NABU-Gelaber mehr. Als ob die Umweltgifte den Piepmätzen nicht 1000 x mehr schaden würde als eine Reifenspur im Wald. Außerdem fährt man ja nicht gerade nen Baum hoch und oben über den Ast, um zu droppen! Ich jedenfalls nicht...  Und ein Vogel, der mitten auf einem Waldweg nistet, bekommt von mir persönlich ne gelbe Binde mit drei Punkten drauf angezogen. 

Deutschland - oh Du grüner Armutshaufen... 

PS: dieses Statement hat nichts mit meiner politischen Einstellung zu tun, sondern spiegelt nur die Gedanken wieder, die mir nach dem Durchlesen dieses threads durch den Kopf gehen.


----------



## supasini (19. April 2005)

1. wir (resp. mein Weib ist schon, ich wollt's dieses Jahr auch noch werden) sind Eifelvereinsmitglieder - es gibt nämlich in der Eifel topgepflegte Wege und Trails, die super ausgeschildert sind - und das war der böse Eifelverein! ich empfehle: EifelX fahren, einfach auf den Wegen des Vereins, superklasse!   guckst du hier: http://www.die-sinis.de/Martin/Radfahren/Touren-Tipps/TransEifel_2004/transeifel_2004.html
2. Gesperrte Wege sind in der Eifel die absolute Ausnahme, ich kenne nur das Gebiet um besagte Kletterfelsen in Nideggen (schade, sind sehr schöne Trails  )
3. Beim Nationalpark ist es wie oben schon gesagt weniger der Eifelverein, der was gegen MTBler hat, die sind in dem Verein nämlich sogar vertreten, sondern andere Interessen
4. geh mal mit Biologen durch ein Naturschutzgebiet: die latschen überall rein, pflücken Blümchen, je seltener je lieber, weil jeder Biologe natürlich sein persönliches Herbar (=Blumensammlung) mit allen dann ausgestorbenen Pflanzen füllen muss...

supasini


----------



## Fietser (19. April 2005)

supasini schrieb:
			
		

> 1. wir (resp. mein Weib ist schon, ich wollt's dieses Jahr auch noch werden) sind Eifelvereinsmitglieder - es gibt nämlich in der Eifel topgepflegte Wege und Trails, die super ausgeschildert sind - und das war der böse Eifelverein! ich empfehle: EifelX fahren, einfach auf den Wegen des Vereins, superklasse!
> [...]
> 4. geh mal mit Biologen durch ein Naturschutzgebiet: die latschen überall rein, pflücken Blümchen, je seltener je lieber, weil jeder Biologe natürlich sein persönliches Herbar (=Blumensammlung) mit allen dann ausgestorbenen Pflanzen füllen muss...



   
Erstaunlich wie schnell Du von Verständigung (Punkt 1) in die von Dir indirekt kritisierte Schwarz-Weiss-Malerei abgleitest. Was bringt das? Verständigung durch Schüren neuer Vorurteile? Der böse Eifelverein, die guten Biker...abgehakt. Die bösen Biologen, die guten Freizeitwaldnutzer. Was dann? Die bösen Biker, die guten Naturschützer? Die bösen Wanderer, die guten Biker? (Beliebig fortzuführen). Es soll ja sogar Leute geben, die alles gleichzeitig sind. Mit Vorurteilen ist keine Verständigung und kein Kompromiss zu erzielen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (19. April 2005)

Zitat:
Der böse Eifelverein, die guten Biker...abgehakt. Die bösen Biologen, die guten Freizeitwaldnutzer. Was dann? Die bösen Biker, die guten Naturschützer? Die bösen Wanderer, die guten Biker? (Beliebig fortzuführen). Es soll ja sogar Leute geben, die alles gleichzeitig sind.
Ende Zitat

gut erkannt!  
das war die Intention - so einfach is es nich! überall gibt's Betonköpfe, aber auch Menschen, mit denen Verständigung möglich ist. 

Und zur Erklärung: meine Frau ist Biologin - und pflückt nie Blümchen, ich darf sie aber fotofieren!   
ich kenne auch Eifelvereiner, die MTBler hassen - außer denen, die sie selber kennen "ja, ihr seid ja auch anders als die anderen"

ich denke, dass wir MTBler unsere Interessen deutlich machen müssen, dazu gehört aber auch Imagearbeit, wie sie die DIMB schon seit Jahren macht (z.B. "hinterlasse keine Spuren im Wald" = nicht voll in die Eisen gehen)
cu, supasini


----------



## Fietser (19. April 2005)

ok, ok, das Brett vor meinem Kopf hab' ich mittlerweile zersägt und fachgerecht entsorgt (kompostiert natürlich)...  

 

ach ja, nur um weiter Mißverständnisse zu vermeiden... Wen darfst Du fotografieren, die Blümchen oder Deine Frau? Und lohnt sich das, das Fotografieren?  

[Ernsthaftmodus ein] Stichwort DIMB, ist da jemand aus der Eifel aktiv? Macht vielleicht Sinn mit etwas Unterstützung zu versuchen, die Entwicklung noch aufzuhalten. [Ernsthaftmodus aus]

Fietser


----------



## supasini (20. April 2005)

es scheint so zu sein...
der Kölner Stadt Anzeiger hat heute mal wieder einen Artikel zum Nationalpark gebracht (Lokalausgabe Euskirchen, sicher auch in anderen)
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1113407734876.shtml

Zitat:
Daraus lassen sich im Umkehrschluss auch Folgerungen beispielsweise für den derzeit heiß diskutierten Wegeplan ableiten. Da etwa der Schwarzstorch auf offene Bachtäler angewiesen ist, gerade dort aber die meisten Wege verlaufen, wird man einige Täler beruhigen müssen, um den Lebensraum dieses seltenen Tieres zu erhalten.
Ende Zitat

das ist für uns natürlich sehr schade, gerade die Bachtäler machen ja oft den meisten Spass (auch wenn wir Berg-Fahrradfahrer sind   )
Ich denke aber, dass das Problem Nutzung vs. Naturschutz bestehen bleiben wird, viele Nat-Schützer haben aber erkannt, dass es Nat-Schutz nur mit, nicht gegen die Menshen geben kann. Ich habe durchaus noch Hoffnung, immerhin wird ja auch ein ganz schöner Teil zugänglich, der bisher nur den Kriegspielern vorgehalten war...
Bin mal gespannt,


----------



## juchhu (20. April 2005)

Tach zusammen,

Danke für die interessante KSTA-URL. Wer bis zu Ende lies, stößt auf etwas, was Anlaß zu größter Sorge bereitet:

Zitatanfang:

...
Unter den Großtieren des Nationalparks bildet das Rotwild das Flaggschiff, in seinem Schatten folgen beispielsweise Luchs und Wildkatze. Diese Tiere brauchen eine rund tausend Hektar große Ruhezone, damit sie sich wirklich frei entfalten können. *Ein dafür geeignetes Areal findet sich jedoch nur im Bereich des Truppenübungsplatzes. Was wiederum Konsequenzen für den Wegeplan haben wird. Das Eifelvereins-Wegekonzept sieht 22 laufende Meter Weg pro Hektar Schutzgebiet vor, im Truppenübungsplatz immerhin noch 20 Meter je Hektar. Röös: Das ist zu viel.*

...

Zitatende

20 Meter geduldete Wegstrecke pro Hektar Gelände sollen bereits zuviel sein. Der eine oder andere kennt das kleine Waldstück "Die Hardt" im Osten Bergisch Gladbachs. Das Gebiet umfasst ca. 3,5 km² = 350 ha, d.h. bei max. 20 m Wegstrecke pro ha ergeben sich max. 7.000 m Wegstrecke. Tatsächlich schätze ich das gesamte Wegenetz inkl. aller Wander- und Reitwege sowie Trails auf ca. 30 km. Ob wohl einzelne Bereiche als Landschaftsschutzgebiete oder Naturschutzgebiet ausgewiesen sind, sind dies ca. 75 m Wegstrecke pro ha. Das ist viel, vielleicht auch zuviel, aber es ist ein Naherholungsgebiet.
20 m Wegstrecke pro ha würden in der Hardt bedeuten, dass z.B. nur noch  eine Ost-West-Verbindung sowie 3 Nord-Süd-Verbindungen nach dem Wegrückbau bestehen blieben. Definitiv zu wenig.

Anderes Beispiel: Wahner Heide

Dort hat das Wegerückbauprogramm voll zugeschlagen. Zwar bin ich die markierten Wege noch nicht 'vermessend' abgefahren, aber ich bin sicher, dass dort deutlich weniger als 20 m geduldete Wegstrecke pro ha  belassen wurden.

Dies hat, wie bereits einige darauf hingewiesen haben, zwei wesentliche Nachteile:


Die nicht freigegebenen Wege und Trails werden in den nächsten Jahren von der Natur 'zurückerobert' werden. Bodendecker, Rankpflanzen (Brombeergestrüpp) und Buschwerk werden über kurz oder lang für eine Unfahrbarkeit sorgen. Dies ist von Naturschützern auch leider so gewollt.
Durch das eingeschränkte Wegenetz wird entweder gegen bestimmte Nutzergruppe ein Betretungs-/Nutzungsverbot (z.B. MTB-ler) ausgesprochen werden, oder es wird zu einem verstärken Verkehrsaufkommen aller Nutzergruppen kommen und damit zwangsläufig Konfliktpotential provoziert werden.
Letztlich kann auch unter dem Gesichtspunkt des Naturschutz nur eine Sperrung bestimmter kleinerer Gebiete, ein maßvoller Rückbau des Wegenetzes in schützendswerten Gebieten und

ein verbleibendes Wegenetz, welche gemeinsame aber eben auch nach Nutzergruppen getrennte Streckenführung abbietet, durchgeführt werden.

Ein gutes Beispiel hierfür sind Reiterwege, die entweder neben Wanderwege oder aber getrennt/eigenständig geführt sind. Dies kann ich mir auch für MTBs vorstellen.

VG Martin


----------



## jajaballard (20. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> Ein gutes Beispiel hierfür sind Reiterwege, die entweder neben Wanderwege oder aber getrennt/eigenständig geführt sind. Dies kann ich mir auch für MTBs vorstellen.
> 
> VG Martin



Salü zusammen,
shöne Idee mit den separaten Bikewegen. Nur leider haben wir MTBler in Deutschland keien Lobby, die mit der finanzstarken und  einflußreichen Reiterlobby mithalten kann. Welcher Großkopferter fähert denn schom MTB im Gegensatz zu den vielen, wo das Frauchen oder Töchterchen reitet?

Wir hatten die Problematik wie schon beschrieben bei den Kletterern vor ein paar Jahren. Das ging damals bis zu den Petitionsauschüssen des Landtages NRW. Ergebniss gleich Null.

Gruß 
Ralf


----------



## juchhu (20. April 2005)

jajaballard schrieb:
			
		

> Salü zusammen,
> shöne Idee mit den separaten Bikewegen. Nur leider haben wir MTBler in Deutschland keien Lobby, die mit der finanzstarken und einflußreichen Reiterlobby mithalten kann. Welcher Großkopferter fähert denn schom MTB im Gegensatz zu den vielen, wo das Frauchen oder Töchterchen reitet?
> 
> Wir hatten die Problematik wie schon beschrieben bei den Kletterern vor ein paar Jahren. Das ging damals bis zu den Petitionsauschüssen des Landtages NRW. Ergebniss gleich Null.
> ...


 
Ich soll aber jetzt doch hoffentlich nicht annehmen, nur weil wir bisher keine bzw, nur eine geringe Lobby haben, und offensichtlich zielgerichtetes Handeln bisher eine Tat von wenigen ist, dass ein  gemeinsames 'lautstarkes' Auftreten keinen Sinn macht.

Vielleicht können regelmäßige und einer größeren Öffentlichkeit zugängliche Touren mit entsprechenden Meldungen und Berichterstattung in den Medien einen öffentlichen 'Druck' verursachen. Anstatt dass viele gute Organisatoren und Tourguides mehr oder minder im Verborgenen in ihrer Reviere 'arbeiten', könnte durch einen Zusammenschluß nebst Unterstützung durch das Fussvolk (mitfahrende MTB-ler) die Nähe zu Touristikverbänden/-vereinen und Forstbehörden gesucht werden. 

Denn wer jetzt nicht mitmacht, fährt demnächst auf dem Radweg um den Wald herum.

VG Martin


----------



## rpo35 (20. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...Anstatt dass viele gute Organisatoren und Tourguides mehr oder minder im Verborgenen in ihrer Reviere 'arbeiten',...


Hallo Martin,

wen sprichst Du damit speziell an ? Auch oder insbesondere die, die hier z.B. im LMB Termine veröffentlichen und Gleichgesinnten "ihre" Trails zeigen ? Man darf nicht vergessen, dass dies nicht professionell betrieben wird (kein Gewerbe, kein Versicherungsschutz ect...)
Ich tue mich ein bischen schwer mit dem Gedanken, aus dieser Position etwas bewegen zu können.
Was stellst Du Dir vor ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## juchhu (20. April 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> 
> wen sprichst Du damit speziell an ? Auch oder insbesondere die, die hier z.B. im LMB Termine veröffentlichen und Gleichgesinnten "ihre" Trails zeigen ? Man darf nicht vergessen, dass dies nicht professionell betrieben wird (kein Gewerbe, kein Versicherungsschutz ect...)
> Ich tue mich ein bischen schwer mit dem Gedanken, aus dieser Position etwas bewegen zu können.
> ...


 
Kleine Vorgeschichte (als Erzählbär ist das Ehrensache ):

Seit 1999 streife ich mit Hund und fast immer mit Freund und ebenfalls mit seinen Hund durch alle Gebiete der Wahner Heide. Man könnte ich auch Heidemän nennen. Als klar wurde, dass die Belgier im 2. Quartal 2004 abziehen würden, erfolgte die fast endlose Diskusssion über Nutzung und Nutzungsplan.

Anfangs habe ich sehr rege an den Entwicklungen teilgenommen, und als sich herauskristallisierte, dass es ehrennamtliche Landschaftsschutzwächter (Ranger  ) eingesetzt werden sollten, habe ich ernsthaft erwogen, mich für die Gremiumsarbeit und 'Wächter'-Tätigkeit zu melden. Von besagten Freund bin ich anfangst belächelt worden und nach im weiteren 'verspottet' worden.

Obwohl ich ahnte, dass die Entwicklung in der Zukunft nicht so verlaufen würde, wie ich mir es gewünscht habe, bekam ich meinen A r s c h nicht hoch und habe die Sache schleifen lassen. Zwar bin ich weiter in die Heide gegangen und habe mich über die baulichen Veränderungen fürchterlich aufgeregt. Aber letztlich war das Kind in der Wahner Heide in den Brunnen gefallen.

Gut, jetzt kann man sagen, was hätte schon ein Martin @juchhu mit seinen Möglichkeiten an Veränderung bewirken können, aber mein Nichthandeln hat leider auch nichts bewirkt.

Seit Jahren versucht der Touristikverband Rhein-Berg eine bessere Erschließung der Region. Anbei das Marketingkonzept.

Wer es aufmerksam durchliest, erkennt, dass wir als MTB-ler als Zielgruppe (noch) nicht entdeckt worden sind. Dies trifft, auch wenn es andere Meinungen gibt, auch auf die Eifel zu.

Ich habe mit einem kommerziellen Veranstalter vor kurzem ein interessantes Kennenlerngespräch geführt. So haben wir über die Möglichkeiten der Zusammenarbeit und Entwicklung der MTB-Bewegung im Kreis Rhein-Berg gesprochen. Leider sehen die Verantwortlichen auf den politischen Ebenen die Möglichkeiten nicht bzw. wollen sie nicht sehen, da bisher Finanzierungsmöglichkeit (z.B. für ausgeschilderte Touren und entsprechendes Kartenmaterial) nicht vorhanden sind bzw. Alternativen nicht erkannt werden.

Ich beschäftige mich mit der Situation schon länger und glaube, solange wir nicht zahlungskräftige Sponsoren finden (Aussicht darauf eher gering), wir nur durch eine sogenannte BottomUp-Strategie Wirkung erzielen können.

Um einige Schlagworte zu nennen: Gemeinschaftliches Ausarbeiten, Ausschreiben und Organisieren von öffentlichen Touren (für Renn-, Treckingräder und MTBs), Einbindung der Medien von Meldung über Berichterstattung, Aktionen "MTB-ler räumen den Wald auf, bessern Wege aus, erneuern Schilder usw." (schönes Beispiel dafür, dass es geht http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=148040), Kontakt und Zusammenarbeit mit den Touristikverbänden, Forstbehörden und politischen Ebenen. 

Dies beispielhaften Maßnahmen rücken das Interesse der MTB-ler in ein positives Licht und lassen Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten zu ohne anfänglich viel Geld auf die Theke legen zu müßen.

Ich kann mir vorstellen, einen Runden Tisch mit Interessierten aus unseren Reihen ins Leben zurufen, der Regions übergreifend sich dieser Aufgabe annimmt. Dabei müssen wir aber darüber klar sein, dass es Teilnehmer mit einschlägigen Erfahrungen gibt, die kommerzielle Interessen verfolgen. Aber nur wenn die Touristikverbände den kommerziellen Aspekt an der MTB-Geschichte erkennen, wird eine Unterstützung erfolgen.

Solange wir aber in den Region ein geheimbündlerisches Klein-Klein-Geschäft betreiben, werden wir nicht wahrgenommen werden.

VG Martin

PS: Marketingkonzept Rhein-Berg ist selbst gezippt zu groß und kann nicht angehängt werden. Wers will, soll mir seine Real-E-Mail-Addy senden.


----------



## athohop (20. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
ich persönlich glaube nicht daran, das  eines Tages wieder mehr Wege in der Wahner Heide freigegeben werden ( z. B. extra für MTB).
Unter der Woche kann man  mit dem vorhandenen Wegenetz leben, da die Sperrungen keine fahrtechnischen " Highlights" beinhalten und zum erreichen von interessanteren Gebieten ausreichen.
Anders an  den Wochenenden und Feiertagen, wenn  einfach zuviele Leute in dem Gebiet( ist auf fast allen MTB tauglichen Strecken wohl änlich)   unterwegs sind.
Was bleibt einem übrig, wenn man eine Randsportart ohne Lobby betreibt?
Früh losfahren, auch mal eine "Umfahrung des Ballungsgebiets" auf Asphalt in Kauf nehmen. Außerdem  gibt es eben auch Strecken die nicht so überlaufen sind. 

athohop

Aasch hu, Zäng obenander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (20. April 2005)

athohop schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> ich persönlich glaube nicht daran, das eines Tages wieder mehr Wege in der Wahner Heide freigegeben werden ( z. B. extra für MTB).
> Unter der Woche kann man mit dem vorhandenen Wegenetz leben, da die Sperrungen keine fahrtechnischen " Highlights" beinhalten und zum erreichen von interessanteren Gebieten ausreichen.
> Anders an den Wochenenden und Feiertagen, wenn einfach zuviele Leute in dem Gebiet( ist auf fast allen MTB tauglichen Strecken wohl änlich) unterwegs sind.
> ...


 
Wollen wir ehrlich sein, die interessanten Gebiete in der wahner Heide - gleich welchem Anspruch - lassen sich nicht bzw. bedingt über die markierten Wege erreichen oder befinden sich im "Rote Zonen"-Bereich oder sind ausgewiesenes Naturschutzgebiet.

Solange man dem zunehmenden äußeren Druck ausweicht, ohne Position zubeziehen und argumentativen Widerstand zu leisten, wird man Stück für Stück an den Waldrand gedrängt. Die Frage stellt sich nur, ob man einen zukünftigen Rundkurs auf einem öffentlich Radweg entlang der Straße um ein Waldgebiet herum als Highlight eines MTB-Wochenendes ansehen wird.

Ob es nun irgendwelche Kletterfelsen, der Naturpark Eifel, das Siebengebirge oder das Bergische Land ist, wenn wir jetzt nicht den A r s c h hoch und die Z ä h n e auseinanderbekommen, dann können wir uns das Gelände von der Straße vor einem Zaun stehend anschauen.

Wir können natürlich uns auch weiter beklagen, dass wir keine Lobby haben. Aber wer wird schon einen so weinerlichen Haufen Beachtung schenken, wo doch höchstens Mitleid angebracht ist.

VG Martin


----------



## Deleted 18539 (20. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wer es aufmerksam durchliest, erkennt, dass wir als MTB-ler als Zielgruppe (noch) nicht entdeckt worden sind. Dies trifft, auch wenn es andere Meinungen gibt, auch auf die Eifel zu.



Und was ist mit dem neuen Vulkanbikepark, den Pfälzerwald-Bikepark oder Schwarzwald. Dort gibt es jetzt hunderte, im Schwarzwald sogar tausende Kilometer ausgeschilderte MTB-Wege. Auch mit reichlich Trails   
Die haben den Zahn der Zeit erkannt und für uns MTB-ler als finanzkräftige Zielgruppe die Gegend attraktiv gestaltet. 

Noch was vergessen. Den allseits bekannten und geliebten Lieserpfad-Wanderweg bekommt man auf der HP des Wanderverein Dauns als GPS-Datei zum Download für MTB-ler. Damit man den mit dem Bike auch ja findet.  
Also so schlimm ist unsere Lobby nu wieder auch nicht.

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## juchhu (20. April 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Und was ist mit dem neuen Vulkanbikepark, den Pfälzerwald-Bikepark oder Schwarzwald. Dort gibt es jetzt hunderte, im Schwarzwald sogar tausende Kilometer ausgeschilderte MTB-Wege. Auch mit reichlich Trails
> Die haben den Zahn der Zeit erkannt und für uns MTB-ler als finanzkräftige Zielgruppe die Gegend attraktiv gestaltet.
> 
> Noch was vergessen. Den allseits bekannten und geliebten Lieserpfad-Wanderweg bekommt man auf der HP des Wanderverein Dauns als GPS-Datei zum Download für MTB-ler. Damit man den mit dem Bike auch ja findet.
> ...


 
Nun, ein Bikepark ist zwar schön und gut, allerdings stellt dies im weitesten Sinne eine Ghettoisierung dar (mir drängen sich auch schlimmere Vergleiche auf ). Ersten ist so ein Bikepark ein eng umgrenztes Gebiet. Zweitens werden dort erfahrungsgemäß eher die ab Enduro-Fraktion aufwärts angesprochen (macht natürlich schon Spass, keine Frage  ).

Der Schwarzwald ist da schon ein sehr gutes Vorbild für Verkehrsausbau und -lenkung im MTB-Bereich inkl. der wichtigen Peripherien. 

Leider sollte man nicht den Blick fürs Wesentliche verlieren, weil da der eine oder andere Wanderverein GPS-Daten für MTB-ler zum Download bereithält oder z.B. die Stadt Bad Münstereifel einige MTB-Karten nebst markierten Wege anbietet. Dies sind einzelne Tropfen auf die heiße Vulkaneifel (stellvertretend für die anderen angesprochenen Gebiete).

Aber wartet nur ab, bald könnt Ihr Eure Wege mit dem Autonavi abfahren. Wohlbemerkt, das MTB hinten auf dem Gepäckträger Eures Autos.

Warte, warte nur ein Weilchen ...

Oder nun es mit Nina Ruges Worten zu sagen: "Alles wird gut!"

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (21. April 2005)

Tach zusammen,

das Interesse an einer gemeinsamen Formation ist offensichtlich nicht vorhanden. Bisher hat nur einer das Marketingkonzept Rhein-Berg angefordert, und dieser hat interessanterweise hier in diesem Thread (noch) nicht gepostet.

Zur Klarstellung:

Das Marketingkonzept und die Präsentation wurden von der Rheinisch Bergischen Wirtschaftsförderung in Zusammenarbeit mit den Kommunen und RheinBerg-Tourismus und mit Unterstützung von Professorin Dr. Ute Dallmeier von der Fachhochschule für Wirtschaft in Bergisch Gladbach erstellt.

Das Marketingkonzept ist sehr interessant, da es die einzelnen Regionen in NRW (Münsterland als Vorbild, Ruhrgebiet, bergisches Land und Eifel) und deren Zielsetzung und Umsetzung im Tourismusbereich analysiert und gegenüberstellt.

Ich habe in keinerweise daran mitgewirkt. Auch verfolge ich persönlich bei einer möglichen Mithilfe - gleich in welcher Region (vorzugsweise Eifel und Bergisches Land) - keine kommerziellen Interessen.

Was rege ich mich auf, zwar kommen meine Vorfahren nachweislich aus der Eifel, aber mit Eifler Eifer werdet Ihr die Sache schon überstehen. Außerdem soll es in der Eifel auch schöne Straßen und Radwege geben.

VG Martin


----------



## pitscho (21. April 2005)

> Ich kann mir vorstellen, einen Runden Tisch mit Interessierten aus unseren Reihen ins Leben zurufen, der Regions übergreifend sich dieser Aufgabe annimmt. Dabei müssen wir aber darüber klar sein, dass es Teilnehmer mit einschlägigen Erfahrungen gibt, die kommerzielle Interessen verfolgen. Aber nur wenn die Touristikverbände den kommerziellen Aspekt an der MTB-Geschichte erkennen, wird eine Unterstützung erfolgen.



Das hört sich grundsätzlich im ersten Moment nicht schlecht an. Würde mich sogar bereit erklären mit Rat und Tat zur Seite zu stehen. Nur sehe ich in der komerziellen Vermarktung des Gebiets den Vergleich mit dem Klettern im Rurtal und der Befahrung der Rur mit Kanus. Ich habe beides als Hobby vor meiner Haustüre betrieben und naturverträglich und umweltbewusst ausgeübt. Zur Zeit ist beides nicht oder nur noch sehr eingeschränkt zu betreiben. Der Grund daran ist die komerzielle Schiene. 
Nachdem Anbieter busweise Holländer in die Eifel geschleust haben und nach (wenn überhaupt) 5-minütiger Einweisung in orange, mülleimerähnliche Plastikboote gesetzt haben und mit einem Schups die Rur abwärts geschickt haben, ist das Bootfahren eingeschränkt worden. Wenn man diese Horden gesehen hat, wie die nachdem sie warscheinlich schon schon 5 mal gekippt und an den unmöglichsten Stellen die Uferböschungen plattgetreten haben, mit Grill und Bier, lautstark am Ufer lagerten, hat man sogar für die Einschränkungen Verständniss.
Mit dem Klettern stehts änlich. Survivalübungen und klettern mit mitgebrachtem Flutlicht (angetrieben vom  Notstromaggregat)  waren nun wirklich zu viel.
Mit dem komerziellen, touristischen Vermarkten der Eifel bin ich auch nicht einverstanden, selbst wenn sich das ganze jetzt egoistisch anhört.

Was bleibt? -   ?   ?  :kotz: ? - Ich weis es nicht


----------



## juchhu (21. April 2005)

pitscho schrieb:
			
		

> Das hört sich grundsätzlich im ersten Moment nicht schlecht an. Würde mich sogar bereit erklären mit Rat und Tat zur Seite zu stehen. Nur sehe ich in der komerziellen Vermarktung des Gebiets den Vergleich mit dem Klettern im Rurtal und der Befahrung der Rur mit Kanus. Ich habe beides als Hobby vor meiner Haustüre betrieben und naturverträglich und umweltbewusst ausgeübt. Zur Zeit ist beides nicht oder nur noch sehr eingeschränkt zu betreiben. Der Grund daran ist die komerzielle Schiene.
> Nachdem Anbieter busweise Holländer in die Eifel geschleust haben und nach (wenn überhaupt) 5-minütiger Einweisung in orange, mülleimerähnliche Plastikboote gesetzt haben und mit einem Schups die Rur abwärts geschickt haben, ist das Bootfahren eingeschränkt worden. Wenn man diese Horden gesehen hat, wie die nachdem sie warscheinlich schon schon 5 mal gekippt und an den unmöglichsten Stellen die Uferböschungen plattgetreten haben, mit Grill und Bier, lautstark am Ufer lagerten, hat man sogar für die Einschränkungen Verständniss.
> Mit dem Klettern stehts änlich. Survivalübungen und klettern mit mitgebrachtem Flutlicht (angetrieben vom Notstromaggregat) waren nun wirklich zu viel.
> Mit dem komerziellen, touristischen Vermarkten der Eifel bin ich auch nicht einverstanden, selbst wenn sich das ganze jetzt egoistisch anhört.
> ...


 
Der Mensch neigt zur Polarisierung: Entweder Betretungsverbot oder Natur unverträgliche Tourismuskommerzialisierung.

Mit einem intelligenten Steuerungssystem könen alle Aspekte in einem Kompromiss zusammengeführt werden.

Allerdings bin ich mir nicht darüber klar, ob es Sinn macht, Freizeitaktivitäten übergreifend 'Front' zu machen. Die MTB-Bewegung wird zwar zunehmend größer, aber solange die Front noch weit entfernt ist, das Donnergrollen noch nicht bemerkt wird, ist die Motivation zur Eigeninitiative gering bzw. nicht vorhanden.

Letztlich kann nur durch gesteuerte Tourismusmaßnahmen auch Geld für Schutzgebiete zur Verfügung gestellt werden. Kein Tourismus, keine Besucher, keine Einnahmen, keine Identifikation mit den Regionen, keine Bereitschaft Steuergelder als Mittel zur Verfügung zu stellen, Einstellung der Schutzmaßnahmen. Ich glaube kaum, dass dies in der Konsequenz von 'Naturschützern' gewünscht ist. Man kann einen Kuchen entweder verteilen oder selber ganz essen, beides gleichzeitig geht nicht.

Ich warne allerdings davor, zuviele Interessen vertreten zu wollen.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (21. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Mit einem *intelligenten Steuerungssystem * könen alle Aspekte in einem Kompromiss zusammengeführt werden.
> 
> ...


Hallo Martin,
leider bin andererer Meinung als Du: Steuerungssyteme beschränken die Freiheit des einzelnen und schränken alle ein, insbesondere nach dem Motto: Der Staat weiß am besten, was für jeden einzelnen Menschen gut ist. 

Diesen Ansatz halte ich für grundsätzlich falsch.

Vielmehr sind Konzepte zu erarbeiten, die eine gemeinsame Nutzung der Waldwege für alle Naturliebhaber erlauben (ohne steuernd einzugreifen). Hierzu müßten meines Erachtens allgemeine Regeln genügen (Rücksicht nehmen, immer mit entgegenkommenden Wanderern, MTB´lern, oder Reitern rechnen, u.a.).

Grüße 
Bernd


----------



## rpo35 (21. April 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> leider bin andererer Meinung als Du: Steuerungssyteme beschränken die Freiheit des einzelnen und schränken alle ein, insbesondere nach dem Motto: Der Staat weiß am besten, was für jeden einzelnen Menschen gut ist.
> 
> Diesen Ansatz halte ich für grundsätzlich falsch.
> ...


Genau so sehe ich das auch...das Thema Steuerungssystheme wird garantiert ein Eigentor. Und was mir nicht in den Schädel will: Es geht doch i.d.R. in unseren Diskussionen um die Konflikte unterschiedlicher Interessengruppen. Lassen wir mal die Naturschützer aussen vor und nehmen Biker, Wanderer, Walker, Hundehalter, Reiter...
Wo gibt's denn den meisten Ärger, der oft zu irgendwelchen Verboten führt ? Da wo wir eh nicht fahren dürfen (kleine Pfade, Trails), oder auf den breiten Waldautobahnen ? Richtig, da wo wir's dürfen !
Aber das ganze Thema ist sicher sehr komplex und man müsste sich intensiv damit befassen, wenn man sich einbinden will.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## juchhu (21. April 2005)

Tach zusammen,

wieso kommt Ihr auf die lustige Idee, dass Steuerungssystem gleichzusetzen sind mit politischen Entscheidung, Verordnung und Gesetze. Hab' ich das geschrieben? NEIN.

Auf der anderen Seite das schöne Credo "Wir sind lieb und nehmen Rücksicht" zur Lebensmaxim zu erheben, ist sicherlich nicht die schlechteste Einstellung zum Mensch und Natur, nur stehen wir bei konsequenter Befolgung der Maxim draußen auf der Straße vor dem Zaun. Die sichtbarste Bestätigung dessen, dass "Wir lieb sind und Rücksicht nehmen."

Ich rufe nicht zum zivilen Ungehorsam auf. Aber die Einstellung, dass das Konfliktpotenzial auf Trails mangels häufiger Begegnung mit anderen Nutzergruppe gering ist, und wir uns nur einfach leise und unbemerkt auf die verstecken Singletrails zurückziehen (ala Robin Hood, fehlen dann nur noch die Überfälle auf die Obrigkeit) sollen, um das Problem zu 'lösen', geht bereits jetzt an der harten Wirklichkeit des Landesforstgesetzes und deren gefährlich interpretierbare Definition von befahrbaren Wegen vorbei. In diesem Zusammenhang empfehle ich dringend, das Studium von den anzuwendenden Gesetzen, Verordnungen und Nutzungsbestimmungen. Lösungsorientiertes Diskutieren setzt gleichen Wissenstand voraus und elementares Wissen über die politischen Abläufe, Entscheidungsfindungen und deren Beeinflußbarkeit.

Fakt ist: Die Entwicklung und Absperrung von Schutzgebieten ist bereits heute real. Der Selbstverwirklichungs- und Freiheitsaspekt des Bürgers wird zunehmend regelmentiert. Wird heute nicht ein Konsenz und Kompromiss gefunden, sind wir morgen auf der Straße vor dem Zaun.

Glaubt es oder glaubt es nicht. Aber heult nachher nicht rum, wenn Ihr auf RR umsteigen müßt.

VG Martin


----------



## Deleted 18539 (21. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Nun, ein Bikepark ist zwar schön und gut, allerdings stellt dies im weitesten Sinne eine Ghettoisierung dar (mir drängen sich auch schlimmere Vergleiche auf ). Ersten ist so ein Bikepark ein eng umgrenztes Gebiet. Zweitens werden dort erfahrungsgemäß eher die ab Enduro-Fraktion aufwärts angesprochen (macht natürlich schon Spass, keine Frage  ).


Ich wußte genau das dies jetzt kommt    Bikepark heißt für die meisten rauf mit dem Lift und runter mit dem Freerider oder nem Endurobike.
Schau z.B. hier und hier . Wenn das in deinen Augen Ghettos sind o.k. Dann gehöre ich zu den Leuten die sich Nachts an einer brennenden Abfalltonne die Hände wärmen. Spaß beiseite. Ich wollte damit nur sagen es tut sich doch was. Und ich behaupte es wird mehr werden. Du denkst wahrscheinlich das Glas ist halb leer. Ich denke halt das Glas ist halb voll   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## juchhu (21. April 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wußte genau das dies jetzt kommt  Bikepark heißt für die meisten rauf mit dem Lift und runter mit dem Freerider oder nem Endurobike.
> Schau z.B. hier und hier . Wenn das in deinen Augen Ghettos sind o.k. Dann gehöre ich zu den Leuten die sich Nachts an einer brennenden Abfalltonne die Hände wärmen. Spaß beiseite. Ich wollte damit nur sagen es tut sich doch was. Und ich behaupte es wird mehr werden. Du denkst wahrscheinlich das Glas ist halb leer. Ich denke halt das Glas ist halb voll
> 
> Viele Grüße
> ...


 
Hallo Jörg,

hier geht es nicht um Gläser. Aber je mehr Bikeparks - für welche Nutzer auch immer- entstehen, desto einfacher läßt sich argumentativ eine Einschränkung oder gar Sperrung begründen. Ich will einen Bikepark Bergisch Land und Eifel haben und zwar nicht als Label/Marke sondern als Regions-/Gebietsbeschreibung.

Und es geht auch nicht um mehr sondern um schnell. Wenn uns weiter in der Geschwindigkeit formieren, dann feiern die andern schon, während wir noch spülen.

VG Martin


----------



## Deleted 18539 (21. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn uns weiter in der Geschwindigkeit formieren, dann feiern die andern schon, während wir noch spülen.


Also der war jetzt nen echter Brüller   In dem was du gerade geschrieben hast geh ich mit dir Kondom. Ich seh das wahrscheinlich nicht so eng, da ich jedesmal mind. 80 - 120KM Auto fahren muß um überhaupt in ein gutes MTB-taugliches Gebiet zu kommen. Egal ob in die Eifel, belgien, ins bergische oder ins Sauerland. Und da ist es mir egal wohin ich fahre. Morgen fahre ich für 2 Tage in den Schwarzwald. Die paar hundert KM mehr machen den Kohl auch nicht fett. Aus diesem Grund halte ich mich jetzt aus allen weiteren Diskussionen raus   


Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## juchhu (21. April 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Also der war jetzt nen echter Brüller  In dem was du gerade geschrieben hast geh ich mit dir Kondom. Ich seh das wahrscheinlich nicht so eng, da ich jedesmal mind. 80 - 120KM Auto fahren muß um überhaupt in ein gutes MTB-taugliches Gebiet zu kommen. Egal ob in die Eifel, belgien, ins bergische oder ins Sauerland. Und da ist es mir egal wohin ich fahre. Morgen fahre ich für 2 Tage in den Schwarzwald. Die paar hundert KM mehr machen den Kohl auch nicht fett. Aus diesem Grund halte ich mich jetzt aus allen weiteren Diskussionen raus
> 
> 
> Viele Grüße
> ...


 
Ja, finde ich auch.   Allerdings hat mich Ralph @rpo35 dazu inspiriert.   Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.

Gute Einstellung mit dem Raushalten, auf das man nicht rausgehalten wird.  

Ich sehe schon, Ihr schafft das schon alleine. Außerdem ist uns der Zug wg. Naturpark Eifel schon vor der Nase weggefahren. Aber keine Sorge der nächste Zug kommt bestimmt. Dann können wir ja in aller Ruhe diskutieren und ggf. den nächsten nehmen. Und weiter und so fort.

Danke, es war erheiternd und beunruhigend zu gleich.

VG Martin


----------



## Deleted 18539 (21. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, finde ich auch.   Allerdings hat mich Ralph @rpo35 dazu inspiriert.   Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.
> Gute Einstellung mit dem Raushalten, auf das man nicht rausgehalten wird.


Möhh, die Geschichte mit rpo35 kenn ich. Deswegen auch der  Also sorry mit dem raushalten. Aber ich bin dafür im DIMB und wenn du auch irgendwas gründest was sich für MTB-ler einsetzt werde ich auch Mitglied   Ansonsten muß ich zusehen das ich hier meine 50 Angestellten und deren Familie ernähre, mir mein Haus, mein Boot, mein Auto und mein Bike leisten kann. Wenn du die Zeit, Ressourcen und das nötige Wissen dazu hast etwas zu bewegen super. Dann diskutier doch nicht die ganze Zeit mit, sei eingeschnappt sondern mach was   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (21. April 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Wenn du die Zeit, Ressourcen und das nötige Wissen dazu hast etwas zu bewegen super. Dann diskutier doch nicht die ganze Zeit mit, *sei eingeschnappt* sondern mach was
> 
> Jörg


   

...und unterstelle anderen nicht das sie keine Ahnung haben:



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> In diesem Zusammenhang empfehle ich dringend, das Studium von den anzuwendenden Gesetzen, Verordnungen und Nutzungsbestimmungen. Lösungsorientiertes Diskutieren setzt gleichen Wissenstand voraus und elementares Wissen über die politischen Abläufe, Entscheidungsfindungen und deren Beeinflußbarkeit.


Grüße
Bernd


----------



## juchhu (21. April 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Möhh, die Geschichte mit rpo35 kenn ich. Deswegen auch der  Also sorry mit dem raushalten. Aber ich bin dafür im DIMB und wenn du auch irgendwas gründest was sich für MTB-ler einsetzt werde ich auch Mitglied  Ansonsten muß ich zusehen das ich hier meine 50 Angestellten und deren Familie ernähre, mir mein Haus, mein Boot, mein Auto und mein Bike leisten kann. Wenn du die Zeit, Ressourcen und das nötige Wissen dazu hast etwas zu bewegen super. Dann diskutier doch nicht die ganze Zeit mit, sei eingeschnappt sondern mach was
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Jörg


 
 

Und im übrigen mache ich leider immer wieder denselben Fehler, Leuten helfen zu wollen, die sich nicht helfen lassen wollen. Helfer-Syndrom halt.  

Außerdem brauchen wir nicht wieder irgendwas Neues, sondern Bekanntes und Vorhandenes muss konsequent genutzt werden.

So, genug rum diskutiert:

Ich muss zwar keine 50 Angestellten und deren Familie ernähren und muss mich auch nicht mit dem Eigentumsrattenschwanz herumschlagen, habe auch nur begrenzt viel Zeit, Ressourcen und Wissen.

Der "Mach was"-Aufruf war schon herzbewegend.  

Aber lieber setze ich mich mit denen zusammen, die mich konkret angemailt habe. 

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (21. April 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> ...und unterstelle anderen nicht das sie keine Ahnung haben:
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Bernd


 
Landesforstgesetz NRW gelesen? Wegbreitendiskussion bundesweit verfolgt? Wenn ja, und jetzt? Wenn nein, wann?

Ich sag' nur Marketingkonzept RheinBerg. 
Übrigens die Ausgrenzungstendenzen sind auch schon in DeinerGemeinde Odenthal spätestens seit letztem Jahr sichtbar. Und es ist nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, bis die Trails direkt um Altenberg für die MTBs (zumindest am Wochenende) gesperrt werden.

Warte, warte nur ein Weilchen ...

VG Martin


----------



## Goldfisch (21. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Glaubt es oder glaubt es nicht. Aber heult nachher nicht rum, wenn Ihr auf RR umsteigen müßt.



...und das wäre weiss Gott schrecklich (kein Smiley).

Mein Redebeitrag: Es gibt schützenswerte Natur und es gibt widersprüchliche Interessenslagen gegenüber der Nutzung umliegender Naherholungsgebiete.

In Bezug auf Frequenz, Intensität und Art der Nutzung scheint der MTB-Sport in der Tat naturbedrohlicher zu sein als andere Sportarten. Wenn wir ehrlich sind, macht das Fahren genau da Spaß, wo die Wege nicht befestigt sind. Viele von uns versuchen, die Saison zu verlängern, indem sie mit starken Selbstbaulampen in der Dämmerung oder nachts im Wald die Tiere verschrecken, die man tagsüber nicht sieht. Und was bedeutet eigentlich 'Freeride' im Wortsinn?

Was soll der Exkurs?

Auch die Mountainbiker sind keine homogene Truppe, die man über einen Kamm scheren kann. Sollten sich die MTBler also organisieren, für wen spricht ein solches Gremium denn dann künftig? Für die Tourenfahrer mit FR-Ambitionen? Für die Downhillartisten oder für die Jungs, die mit dem Spaten in den Wald ziehen, um diesen "umzubauen"? Genausowenig, wie der MTB-Begriff sich eindeutig abgrenzen lässt, lässt sich die Frage beantworten, wie viele MTBs der Wald "verkraften" kann.

Wenn sich die MTBler organisieren, sprechen sie für die organisierte Minderheit, die sich (vielleicht) einem selbst gegebenen Verhaltenskodex verpflichtet fühlt. Für die Mehrheit der unorganisierten Freizeitsportler aber nicht. Findet ihr nicht, dass vor allem der MTB-Sport viel mit Individualität zu tun hat?

Insofern sind solche Regeln (wie die viel zitierte 3m-Regel) auch nicht dazu da, jemanden über Gebühr zu gängeln, sie sollen vielmehr verhindern, dass das alles überhand nimmt. Gibt man alle Wege frei, fahren die Familien auf den Baumarkträdern auf Single-Trails rum.

Solche Regeln, wie sie in diesem Thread diskutiert werden, verleihen den berechtigten Schutzinteressen einer zurück gedrängten Natur durch die angeblich so naturverbundenen Freizeit-Sportler Ausdruck. Das man nicht 100% "gesetzkonform" handelt, wenn man bewußt mal gegen diese Regeln verstößt, ist das Bewusstsein, was transportiert gehört. Nicht, wenn diese Regeln mal gebrochen werden, ist die Natur (und das Naturerlebnis) bedroht, sondern wenn es gar keine Regeln gibt. Mit dem gleichen Recht könnten sich die Fahrer der vollfetten SUVs a la Porsche Cheyenne oder VW Tuareg beschweren, dass sie nicht durchs Naturschutzgebiet brettern dürfen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Deleted 18539 (21. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss zwar keine 50 Angestellten und deren Familie ernähren


Ich aber. Und das ist gut so. Hoffentlich werden es mehr. 


			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich aber und muss mich auch nicht mit dem Eigentumsrattenschwanz herumschlagen


Ich auch nicht   . Sag bloß du hast das geglaubt    Sparkasse   


			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> habe auch nur begrenzt viel Zeit, Ressourcen und Wissen.


Glaub ich nicht.


			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Aber lieber setze ich mich mit denen zusammen, die mich konkret angemailt habe.


Jo mach das. Zusammensetzen und diskutieren ist immer gut   

See you on Trails

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## juchhu (21. April 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> See you on Trails
> 
> ...


 
Die einen nennen es "Straßen", ich nenne es "die schönsten MTB-Trails der Welt"  .

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (21. April 2005)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> ...und das wäre weiss Gott schrecklich (kein Smiley).
> 
> Mein Redebeitrag: Es gibt schützenswerte Natur und es gibt widersprüchliche Interessenslagen gegenüber der Nutzung umliegender Naherholungsgebiete.
> 
> ...


 
Und jetzt? Doch ala Robin Hood mit seinen Getreuen in den dunklen Wald zurückziehen und im Verborgenen fahren, auf dass wir alle möglichst lange nicht entdeckt bleiben?

Liebe Leute, wir sind hier nicht in Kanada. Die haben uns schon bemerkt und zwar nicht positiv. Und wir sind dran, ob nun organisiert oder nicht.

VG Martin

PS:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1859070&postcount=45


----------



## Deleted 18539 (21. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Und jetzt? Doch ala Robin Hood mit seinen Getreuen in den dunklen Wald zurückziehen und im Verborgenen fahren, auf dass wir alle möglichst lange nicht entdeckt bleiben?


Au ja. Ich spiel den Bruder Tuck


----------



## juchhu (21. April 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Au ja. Ich spiel den Bruder Tuck


 
Na, dann pass mal auf, dass Du beim Rumspielen mit Deinem Langstock damit nicht in die Speichen kommst.

VG Martin


----------



## Deleted 18539 (21. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Na, dann pass mal auf, dass Du beim Rumspielen mit Deinem Langstock damit nicht in die Speichen kommst.


Fragt sich nur in welche Speichen    Und nicht das ich plötzlich mit dem Langstock zustoß und immer Juchu juchu schreie


----------



## Goldfisch (21. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Und jetzt? Doch ala Robin Hood mit seinen Getreuen in den dunklen Wald zurückziehen und im Verborgenen fahren, auf dass wir alle möglichst lange nicht entdeckt bleiben?
> 
> Liebe Leute, wir sind hier nicht in Kanada. Die haben uns schon bemerkt und zwar nicht positiv. Und wir sind dran, ob nun organisiert oder nicht.
> 
> ...



Genau auf diesen Beitrag bezog sich auch mein Beitrag.

Martin,

das unselige an derartigen Diskussionen ist, dass sie in Deutschland mit solch heiligem Eifer geführt werden. Um es nochmal klar zu sagen: jeder soll fahren wo er will, jeder soll mit den Konsequenzen, die aus seinem Tun erwachsen, selber klar kommen.

Beispiel: Obwohl die Gesetzeslage eindeutig, sehe ich häufig Leute, die während der Fahrt mit dem Handy telefonieren. Hier wird die persönliche Bequemlichkeit vor das Interesse der Allgemeinheit gestellt, die solches Verhalten verhindern will.

Wenn die Polizei in Zivil tatsächlich mal einen solchen Sünder zur Rede stellt, zahlt dieser eben das Bußgeld, sieht es aber weiterhin sportlich: Beim nächsten Mal einfach nicht erwischen lassen.

Das Problem beim Mountainbiken ist der imense Zulauf, den der Sport bekommen hat, nicht der Sport per se. Würde man keine Beschränkungen formulieren, wäre es nicht im Sinne der Natur und auch nicht im Sinne der anderen "User" des Waldes.

Weil wir nicht in Kanada sind, gehts enger zu und Beschränkungen müssen einfach sein.

Trotzdem geht es m.E. bei derartigen Verboten eher darum, dass die Mehrheit ein Bewusstsein für bestimmte Sachverhalte entwickelt, als das es tatsächlich flächendeckend durchgesetzt bzw. kontrolliert wird.

Es gibt eine Interessensvertretung der MTB-Sportler, was ich gut finde - die Tiere im Wald brauchen aber auch eine Lobby.

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (21. April 2005)

Tach zusammen

hallo Michael @Goldfisch,

warum immer das klassische Schwarz-/Weiß-Denken?

Wenn ich es richtig deute, dann heißt es doch, dass wir alle im Rahmen der gegenwärtigen und zukünftigen Gesetze machen können, 'was wir wollen'. Die Nutzungseinschränkungen sollen nur die Unkundigen und Ängstlichen abschrecken. Die Wagemutigen fahren weiterhin Alles, was ihnen unter die Stollen kommt, und wenn sie erwischt werden, dann zahlen sie halt die Knolle.

OkOk, ich hab's geschnallt.

VG Martin


----------



## pitscho (21. April 2005)

> das unselige an derartigen Diskussionen ist, dass sie in Deutschland mit solch heiligem Eifer geführt werden. Um es nochmal klar zu sagen: jeder soll fahren wo er will, jeder soll mit den Konsequenzen, die aus seinem Tun erwachsen, selber klar kommen.



Grundsätzlich nicht falsch, jedoch wird der Nationalparl Eifel demnächst von "Raingern" überwacht, die außer den jetzt schon vorhanden Uniformen und Hüten auch bestimmt gerne Pistolen und Gewehre hätten um auf alles zu schießen was sich nicht an deren Anweisungen hält. Weil jeder dem man eine Uniform anzieht meint er müsse andere bevormunden.


----------



## Goldfisch (21. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen
> 
> hallo Michael @Goldfisch,
> 
> ...



Hi Maddin 

ich finde, die Schwarz/Weiss-Malerei betreibst Du. Lass es mich mal so ausdrücken:

- Weil wir nicht mehr alles und überall fahren dürfen wird der Mountainbikesport nicht verboten.

- Weil ein paar den Singletrail runter heizen, stibt davon noch nicht der Wald.

Die Gesellschaft fordert vom Individuum größtmögliche Konformität, das Individuum strebt nach maximaler Individualität und Selbstverwirklichung - ein Konflikt. Zwischen Schwarz und weiß sind eine Menge Abstufungen möglich.

Nochmal: Man wird derartige Regeln nicht verhindern können, weil sie sinnvoll sind (nicht überall, nicht immer, nicht für jeden, jaja). Ich werbe für einen PRAGMATISCHEN Umgang/Auslegung.

Vielleicht muss man sich nicht durch die Schonung schlagen. Vielleicht könnte der Förster sich mit der Wegsperrung durch das Jungtiereaufzuchtsgebiet ja doch was gedacht haben. Eventuell gibt es ja gute Gründe, sonntags nachmittags NICHT die Löwenburg zu umrunden...

Im Siebengebirge gibt es fast flächendeckend extra ausgewiesene Reiterwege. Diese müssen von den Reitern genutzt werden, auch wenn es anders bequemer wäre. Ich wette mit dir, es gibt auch hier den passenden Interessensverband.

Viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## Goldfisch (21. April 2005)

pitscho schrieb:
			
		

> Grundsätzlich nicht falsch, jedoch wird der Nationalparl Eifel demnächst von "Raingern" überwacht, die außer den jetzt schon vorhanden Uniformen und Hüten auch bestimmt gerne Pistolen und Gewehre hätten um auf alles zu schießen was sich nicht an deren Anweisungen hält. Weil jeder dem man eine Uniform anzieht meint er müsse andere bevormunden.



Waren das nicht Förster mit Zusatzausbildung? Wer soll die denn alle bezahlen?

Nee, ich glaube eher, dass sind die Förster, die ohnehin Dienst haben (und ihre Aufgaben) und die versuchen, den erwarteten Besucheransturm zu halbwegs pfleglichem Umgang mit der Natur anzuhalten. Beispiele:

- Befahren der Wege mit Motorfahrzeugen,
- Feuer machen,
- "Unrat" abladen,
- ...

Glaubt hier wirklich jemand, da würde eine Armee von Erfüllungsgehilfen zur Durchsetzung der 3-Meter-Regel bereit stehen?

Die Förster, die im Nationalpark Dienst schieben, dürfen dann so Yellowstonemäßig mit einer schicken Uniform aufwarten, die ein Logo mit einem stilisierten Vulkan schmückt. Bedrohlich finde ich das nicht.

Viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## juchhu (21. April 2005)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Glaubt hier wirklich jemand, da würde eine Armee von Erfüllungsgehilfen zur Durchsetzung der 3-Meter-Regel bereit stehen?
> 
> ...


 
Nun, im Straßenverkehr steht auch keine Armee von Erfüllungsgehilfen zur Verfügung. Aber bestehende Gesetze und Verordnungen. Und Zuwiderhandlungen z.B. nachts auf der Autobahn zwischen 02:00 und 03:00 Uhr in der 100-er Zone deutlich schneller fahren, obwohl vielleicht objektiv niemand gefährdet oder beeinträchtigt wird, führt bei Kenntnisnahme zu einer (empfindlichen) Strafe.

So, jetzt ist genug für mich. Es kostet Zeit, dient nicht der Sache, weil wir alle beratungsresistent sind.

Ich ziehe mich auf meinen Berg zurück und schaue mir das Ganze aus der Entfernung an. Und sobald die Truppen ins Bergische einfallen zu drohen, formiere ich mich. Aber sie sind schon da, hier und jetzt.

VG Martin


----------



## pitscho (22. April 2005)

> Waren das nicht Förster mit Zusatzausbildung? Wer soll die denn alle bezahlen?


Das sind alles ehemalige Forstarbeiter, also die die vorher mit Axt und Säge durch den Wald gelaufen sind. Zusätzlich wurden auch noch meines Wissens Freiwillige rekrutiert. Also im großen und ganzen kann man nicht unbedingt von Profis sprechen, sondern doch eher von der Klientel, die meint mit einer Uniform habe sie Autorität und somit Unterwürfigkeit zu erwarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pillehille (24. April 2005)

HI

ich wäre einfach dafür das sich die wirklich konstruktiven MTB-Rechtler(positiv gemeint) zusammensetzten, die auch die nötigen Beziehungen haben, und ein konzept oder einen aufruf erzeugen. 
ICh denke wenn eine demo oder eine Aktion wie in "Saubere WAld" oder "wiederherstellung der wege" werden viele kommen und sich angaschieren, aber im moment ist das was hier jetzt geschrieben wird eher nur palaver

cya

Also wenn was ansteht ganz groß posten

und wie viele sagen 
!!!!!ride on!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XCRacer (25. April 2005)

Ich will mich hier nicht an den vielen Diskussionen beteiligen und einen Troll füttern.

Ich stelle allerdings fest, das hier viele meckern und braaken, ohne Hintergrundwissen zu haben und alle(s) über einen Kamm geschert wird. Beispielsweise Eifelverein oder Biologische Stationen.

Was ein Ranger ist, hat pitscho schon geschrieben. Ich finde das eine ehrenwerte Sache und würde soetwas gerne selber machen (zB. als bekennender Biker  ). Die Hauptaufgabe eines Rangers ist es nicht aufzupassen, sondern zu sensibilisieren und aufzuklären. Dann kommt das Verständnis für Verbote und Gebote von ganz alleine.

Sehr schade finde ich, das die, die von unserer Eifel profitieren (zB. www.mtb-guide-eifel.de) oder betroffene Vereine (zB. SV Einruhr-Erkensruhr), offensichtlich hier keinen "Wegevorschlag" gemacht haben.

Allgemeines zu Wegsperrungen (Amtliche und auf Eigeninitiative):
Einen Weg kann man (Eigentümer, Förster, Jäger, Pächter, usw.) nicht so einfach sperren. Auch nicht in einem Nationalpark! Immer vorausgesetzt, der Weg ist noch vorhanden, muß folgendes geschehen:

Gemäß Landesforstgesetzt §2 ist "Das Betreten (sinngemäß auch befahren mit dem Rad) des Waldes zum Zwecke der Erholung ist auf eigene Gefahr gestattet..." Um nach dem Betretungsverbot (§3 und 4 LFoG) einen Weg zu sperren muß folgende Vorgehensweise eingehalten werden:

Ein Antrag muß mit Begründung bei der Forstbehörde gestellt werden. Nach der Genehmigung muß der betroffene Weg mit einem amtlichen Verbotsschild entsprechend gekennzeichnet werden. Geschieht das ohne Genehmigung der Forstbehörde, ist das Amtsanmaßung. Wird einfach "kein Radweg" auf ein Holzbrett oder auf einem Baum gepinselt ist das Urkundenfälschung und ebenfalls strafbar.

In NRW ist das Radfahren auf "festen Wegen" erlaubt! Es gibt in NRW* KEINE* Wegbreitenreglung! Was wir Laien als Weg eingestufen, ist für die Forstverwaltung noch lange kein Weg:
Eine Rückegasse (das sind die Wege, wo die schweren Maschinen fahren dürfen) wird mit zwei roten Streifen an den Bäumen gekennzeichnet. Diese Gassen werden nur für Rückearbeiten ein- bis zweimal im Jahr genutzt und sind KEIN Weg!

"Fester Weg" kann ein Weg mit wassergebundener Decke sein (also zB. ein Schotterweg) oder eventuell auch ein "festgetretener Pfad"! Allerdings wird's beim "festgetretenen Pfad" schon schwierig. Denn was ist, wenn es regnet und der Weg aufweicht? Was ist wenn eine 20cm Schneedecke vorliegt und der Untergrund nicht erkennbar ist? Hacke und Spaten raus und die Wegebeschaffenheit prüfen? 

Ich hoffe, das sich sowas NIE vor Gericht klären wird.

Meine Strategie ist es, sich ruhig und freundlich alles Menschen im Wald gegenüber zu verhalten. Meckert jemand, das Gespräch suchen und Verständnis für die Position des anderen aufbringen. Über eigene Interessen aufklären und wenn das Gegenüber absolut kein Einsehen hat, mit Paragraphen aus dem Landesforst- und Bundeswaldgesetzt zu texten. Die besagten Passagen mit Paragraphen und Absatz auswendig lernen oder 
sinngemäß wieder geben. Das macht sogar beim "bösen" Förster Eindruck und so manchem selbsternannten "Wegeschützer" bleibt die Spucke weg 

Happy Biking


----------



## indian (26. April 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Strategie ist es, sich ruhig und freundlich alles Menschen im Wald gegenüber zu verhalten. Meckert jemand, das Gespräch suchen und Verständnis für die Position des anderen aufbringen.



Du sprichst wahr! 

Rücksicht und Toleranz werden in Deutschland oft nicht mehr groß geschrieben... Wenn Euch ein Reiter entgegenkommt oder vor Euch ist, fahrt langsam oder haltet kurz an. Nordic-Walker, Jogger, Wanderer, Spaziergänger, Hundeleute, Fahrradfahrer... letztendlich genießen doch alle genau wie wir den Wald und die Natur. Tipp: Fahrt Samstags- oder Sonntagsmorgen, dann habt Ihr den Wald fast für Euch alleine..... (bei Regen ist`s noch besser also lüftet ruhig ab und an mal Eure überteuerten Funktionsklamotten...)



Grüße


----------

